# Best places to watch the football this weekend?



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

I'm stuck in the Grand Millenium for the next few weeks until I find somewhere permanent to live.

I can't get the right channels for the english premier league, so where would be a good place to watch?

I heard the Habtoor is good?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

It is as long as you want to watch a great team! (the mighty pool).

For lesser eams such as those from Manc, other bars are available.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> It is as long as you want to watch a great team! (the mighty pool).
> 
> For lesser eams such as those from Manc, other bars are available.


Thanks, I fear we're never going to agree on what constitutes a great team..

What suggestions does anybody have for more neutral venues to watch the games this weekend?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Habtoor is good but if you want something closer by there is the bar in Byblos Hotel tecom too. I prefer the Habtoor as the Guinness is drinkable and the fish n chips is very tasty. No need to worry about the Liverpool fans, they haven`t been making any noise for years., haha!!


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

All games in London and midlands will probably be canceled so there will be a limited choice of games to watch!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Are you in the Grand Millennium Tecom? The Belgian Beer Cafe downstairs usually has matches on - plus they have awesome beer (well, for Dubai, that is).

-md000/Mike


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

Dude that's soccer. NFL preseason starts Friday.

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL ?????!!!!!!!


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

The Habtoor is no longer the official Liverpool Club bar, which is a shame (for me as a liverpool fan) as it is a good place to watch. Also the Hilton in the marina has a decent sports bar as does the Ramada Chelsea (they have a pool table, decent food and about 3000 screens) near MotE.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

md000 said:


> Are you in the Grand Millennium Tecom? The Belgian Beer Cafe downstairs usually has matches on - plus they have awesome beer (well, for Dubai, that is).
> 
> -md000/Mike


...if you like Belgian white/wheat beer or Stella. The best bar for "proper" beer (IMHO) that I have discovered so far is in the Sofitel in the Marina. They have London Pride (albeit in bottles) plus a number of others. The bar also has some screens showing sports (rugby, football, etc).


----------

